# Question



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello, I am having an upper endoscopy but however I have an implant defibrillator and was wondering if an upper endoscopy will be okay with it? Does the tube involved any metals etc? Write Back Soon Thanks Leah


----------



## Commonsense (Sep 13, 2004)

This is definitely something you need to talk to your doctor about. None of us is familiar with your situation. Do research on the net and then speak with your doctor. Get the answers you feel you need before going any further.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

You need to let your Dr (the one who is going to be doing the test) know about your situation before you have the test, so they can make special arrangements to accomodate you if they need to.


----------

